# Tadpole Setup Question



## Giggan23 (Mar 23, 2017)

What is a good way to setup multiple cups for tadpoles? 
I have grown several tadpoles in the past, and I use clear solo cups. However, recently, I am getting overloaded with tadpoles and running out of room. Are there any setups that people use that will help save some room?

The species that I have tads for now are:
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis' 
Epipedobates anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'
Phyllobates vittatus


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I keep my tads in glasses, then I put the glasses in old snake-type glass tanks. These enclosures maximize surface area but minimize height. The tanks go on racks. I can keep 30 glasses in a tank and three tanks on a shelf.
You can get high ball glasses and smaller (but bigger than a shot glass) at you local thrift store. I have about 100 different sized glasses. Mostly three to six ounces. Highball glasses are good for tincts and terribs.
For thumbnails, I suppose you could use a large ice cube tray (large cubes) as they don't seem particular about the space they take up. 
But I never put Tads in plastic. Glass is inert, so there is zero possibility of leaching chemicals during a delicate life stage. I do use plastic tubs and cups for the initial grow out stages, but I might begin making custom glass containers for this as well. Plastic is really about convenience, easy to get and cheap. I am more of a reusable, non-toxic container guy. 
This is not to say all plastics are toxic, just most of them, in some sense. Beer cups are not intended to hold liquids for months at a time, so I doubt it even occured to the manufacturer that this would be a use for them. 
I hope you can see the picture.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's mine - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/16988-newbies-first-egg-tad-set-up.html

Been working GREAT for several years now.


----------



## Biome (Jun 6, 2016)

For my tadpole set up I have 4 of these towers of storage drawers that I bought (with a 70% off coupon) from JoAnns fabric. I have nearly filled up two towers so far. I use 8 oz, 16 oz, and 32 oz deli cups with vented lids. Each drawer holds 6 of the 16 oz cups with lids perfectly. I use the 8 and 32 oz cups on top for transforming froglets. They go in the 32 oz with a lid. That sets in the 8 oz cup at a 45 degree angle. 

I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Just a note that the tincs are best grown on in individual cups but you can raise the anthonyi and vittatus communally so you’d just need two tanks instead of endless cups.


----------

